# replacing fan motor



## chriswall (Jun 23, 2009)

hello...
when i noticed today my ac was not blowing cold i saw that the fan was not turning. the top of the motor was quite warm though leading me to believe there was power going to it. i tried to spin it with a stick and it would move ok but never started up. i would assume it's pretty simple to replace the fan but do i need to replace the capicators too?
thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 24, 2009)

don't be misled too easily, it could be that your not getting power to the fan motor,  you'll have to check the wires for power with a voltmeter to see if this actually the case.
not all motors sieze up when they go bad so check for a no power condition first.
to answer you question, the process is pretty straightforward and a capicitor should be changed with the new motor, in case the new motor requires a different rated cap.
also, a new capacitor is included with the new motor for the reasons I stated.
good luck, post back if you need further assitance.


----------

